#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  School of engineering,Tezpur University btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities

## amos.0119

*School of engineering,Tezpur University btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities:
*




*Tezpur University,Year of Establishment:* 1994


*Tezpur University Affiliation:* Autonomous university 


*Tezpur University Mode of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*Tezpur University B-tech Branch:*
Civil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Comm. EngineeringFood TechnologyMechanical Engineering

*Tezpur University Cut-Off 2013-2014:*

*Branch*
*Category*
*Sub Category*
*State Quota*
*Closing Rank*







Civil Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
96036

Civil Engineering
OBC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
152310

Civil Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
266636

Civil Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
203456

Computer Science & Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
128629

Computer Science & Engineering
OBC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
164631

Computer Science & Engineering
OBC
TRUE
OTHERSTATE
589655

Computer Science & Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
268345

Computer Science & Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
310747

Electronics & Communication Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
114280

Electronics & Communication Engineering
OBC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
163473

Electronics & Communication Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
202326

Electronics & Communication Engineering
SC
TRUE
OTHERSTATE
387539

Electronics & Communication Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
251175

Food Engineering and Technology
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
172342

Food Engineering and Technology
OBC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
208950

Food Engineering and Technology
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
310740

Food Engineering and Technology
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
392367

Mechanical Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
89093

Mechanical Engineering
OBC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
147374

Mechanical Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
211833

Mechanical Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
239989





*Tezpur University Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:*





*Tezpur University Placements 2014:*





*Tezpur University Campus & Intra Facilities:* 


*The Central Library:*


The Central Library, Tezpur University was established in 1994 along with the establishment of the University. The library holds 63462 volumes of print documents and subscribed 630 titles of current journals (print 128, online 502). The UGC-Infonet Consortia of INFLIBNET Center is providing access facility to 9081 (including 525 on perpetual basis) e-journals and seven databases. Central Library  also gets online access of 926 e-journals through DelCon Consortium. The library also holds more than 1800 CDs scattering to different thought contents. Library users can access book database, theses database, journal database, e-journals and other e-resources from any terminal within the University campus.

*Health Centre:*


Health Centre of Tezpur University has been functioning since 1995. It provides health care services to students, faculty and staff of Tezpur University. The Health Centre at present operates under the supervision of Tezpur University's own experienced Medical Officers, Dr D K Goswami(CMO), and Dr (Mrs.) Jonali Sarma Goswami(SMO). The medical staff consists of a pharmacist, a laboratory technician and a nurse. The Health Centre offers OPD services but four indoor beds are also available for initial care in emergency cases. A Medical Officer is available round the clock for emergency cases.




*GUEST HOUSE:*


The new state-of-the-art Guest House of the University was commissioned in May 2009. Sited on a two-acre green campus, the University Guest House has 45 tastefully furnished rooms, a 30-seater Conference Room, a 40-seater Dining Hall (all airconditioned), lounges, perfectly matching upholsteries and a catering that carefully prepares and serves vegetarian, non-vegetarian and continental cuisines. It also facilitates 24-hour accessibility to the internet. Also, there is an annex of Guest House with 20 well-furnished rooms. This Guest House is within the reach of ATM, Post office, Banks.  




*COMPUTER CENTRE:*


Tezpur University started using computers from its very inception in 1994 in its academic activities as well as in the administration. A Computer Centre was established in 1997 to facilitate a common computational resource centre for the academic programmes as well as for maintenance of the other computing resources in the university. Over the years the University has grown substantially in terms of departments and academic programmes as well as in infrastructure. The computer centre has implemented a campus LAN with optical fiber backbone connecting the academic as well as administrative departments spread over the the University campus of 241 acres. Internet connectivity is provided throughout the campus with 10Mbps OFC Link (UGC-INFONET), a 2Mbps Leased Line Link and a VSAT link of 512Kbps. Wireless LAN has also been set-up to extend the LAN connectivity to the Hostels and the residential areas.


*Sophisticated Analytical Instrumentation Centre:*


Instrumental methods of analysis form an indispensable aspect of any R & D program. Tezpur University has a number of departments and centers working on areas which require sophisticated analytical equipment. Sophisticated Analytical Instrumentation Centre (SAIC) at Tezpur University is set up to cater to these requirements. The centre also extends these facilities to  other educational institutions and industries within the north east region and even beyond, as many of them do not have the resources to procure and  maintain sophisticated analytical instruments.


*Address:* 


Tezpur University,
Napaam,Tezpur 
Assam 784001





  Similar Threads: Amity School of Engineering, Amity University, Lucknow btech admission   2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Amity School of Engineering, Amity University, Gwalior btech admission   2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Amity School of Engineering, Amity University, Jaipur btech admission   2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Amity School of Engineering, Amity University Campus, Noida, btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Tezpur University Tezpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

